# XBox 360 Controller Problem (Treiber?)



## Sam (16. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade erst einen XBox 360 Controller gekauft, die Version mit dem Kabel ohne besondere Kennzeichnung für Windows.
Ich habe den offiziellen Treiber von Microsoft (frisch letztes Wochenende runtergeladen) runtergeladen und installiert, dazu noch den XBCD Treiber.

Ich nutze dann erst mal den XBCD Treiber und es lief auch alles bestens mit NFS Most Wanted und Pro Street, bis ich dann zu Hawx kam wo mir in den Steuerungsoptionen gesagt wurde, ich sollte den richtigen XBox Treiber installieren und lies mich auch nicht in die Steuerungsoptionen rein.
Also tat ich ihm den gefallen und machte Treiber aktualisieren im Gerätemanger auf den offiziellen Xbox Treiber. Bei Hawx sah man im Menu gleich, dass das Spiel den Controller unterstütze.

Nur bei meinen geliebten Rennspielen gab es jetzt ein großes Problem, der linke Analog Stick ist so empfindlich mit den Treibern, das ein geradeausfahren nicht mehr möglich ist, selbst wenn man ihn nicht berührt zappelt er nach Links oder Rechts und schon bei kleinsten Berührungen reagiert er.
Habe mehrmals versucht ihn zu Kalibrieren, kein Erfolg, man erkannte nur ganz genau wo das Problem lag.

Daher frage ich mich nun, entweder, wie bekomme ich den MS Treiber zum ordentlichen funktionieren oder wie kann man Hawx verklickern das es nicht so rumzicken soll bei dem XBCD Treiber.
Und natürlich auch, werde ich noch öfter in solche Probleme reingeraten?
Ich war sogar schon kurz davor ihn einzuschicken, bis mir dann auffiel das er mit dem XBDC tadellos funktioniert. Ich weiss zwar jetzt, das es nicht unbedingt ein Hardware Problem sein muss, aber ein Controller der mit dem offiziellen Treiber nicht richtig funktioniert kann ich auch nicht als vollständig funktionsfähig gelten lassen.

Ich schreibe das hier weil ihr vielleicht mir helfen könnt, z.B. ob ich einen anderen offiziellen Treiber nehmen sollte, ob jemand das gleiche Problem hatte oder ob man durchaus sagen kann das mein Contoller wohl kaputt ist und getauscht werden sollte.
Ich weiß, ziemlich langer Post, daher schon mal danke fürs lesen und ich freue mich über Antworten.

MfG

Sam


----------



## Hombracho (19. April 2009)

Also ich hatte mit den original Treibern noch nie Probleme


----------



## Sam (19. April 2009)

Hallo,
nach einiger Zeit habe ich jetzt herausgefunden das dieses ganze Problem an der Deadzone des Sticks liegt, das ist die Zone ab der der Stick reagiert, bei dem normalen Microsoft Treiber kann man die nicht einstellen und es ist auch keine vorhanden. Teilweise gibt es auch noch Einstellmöglichkeiten im Spiel, aber in den beiden von mir getesteten gab es sowas halt nicht und es war auch keine festgesetzt.
Der XBCD Treiber allerdings hat Einstellmöglichkeiten dafür und hat sowas auch schon voreingestellt, deswegen gab es damit keine Probleme.
Hawx kam ich auch an der Fehlermeldung vorbei, allerdings ist dort dann die Deadzone zu groß, kann man aber Einstellen.
Ich wollte jetzt gerade Fragen ob es denn ein Programm zum Einstellen der Deadzone gibt, da habe ich mal selber geschaut und Xpadder gefunden, damit scheint das zu gehen, habe es aber noch nicht ausführlich getestet.
Damit wäre mein Problem wohl gelöst, entschuldigt die Störung.
Vielleicht hilft der Thread irgendwann noch jemand weiter 

Edit: Danke für die Antwort, kam gerade während ich den Post hier schreib


----------



## coati (19. April 2009)

Ne kurze Frage.... 

Wieso hast du die MS Treiber UND XBCD drauf?

Ich habe NUR die XBCD Treiber drauf und alles läuft wunderbar...


----------



## Sam (19. April 2009)

Ich habe zu Anfang versucht nur die XBCD Treiber zu installieren, das ging einfach nicht, hat kein Gamepad gefunden.
Beim Wandern durch das Internet habe ich dann ne Anleitung gefunden, erst den MS Treiber, dann XBCD, dann noch welche Dateien kopieren und ne install.bat ausführen und es lief.
Nachher habe ich gesehen das die install.bat nun nichts wirklich besonderes macht wofür der Microsoft Treibergebraucht würde, aber da war es schon zu spät.
Der hauptsächliche Grund dann auch den MS Teiber mal zu benutzen war Hawx mit seiner Fehlermeldung ich solle den Treiber installieren und ich nicht wusste das man an der Fehlermeldung vorbei kommen kann, das habe ich inzwischen herausgefunden.
Hatte halt Angst das noch mehr Spiele ähnlich rumzicken würden und ich die dann nicht spielen könnte.


----------



## Marsbreaker (19. April 2009)

ja ist sehr empfindlich bei grid merk ich das auch aber bei gta 4 ist es ok


----------



## coati (21. April 2009)

Ich musste mir nur die .inf Datei extra downloaden und in den XBCD Ornder kopieren, dann von dem Ordner aus mit dem Hardware-Assistenten installt


----------

